# Terrarium Plant Name????



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

Saw this in a aquarium/terrarium set up section. Anyone have a clue as to the name of this plant? I am talking about the one with a wood-like rhyzome with the leaves visible only on the top side with the vine-like spread.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

My guess is immature Ming aralia, _Polyscias fruticosa_.


----------



## thanatopsian (Jan 20, 2017)

chunkylover817 said:


> Saw this in a aquarium/terrarium set up section. Anyone have a clue as to the name of this plant? I am talking about the one with a wood-like rhyzome with the leaves visible only on the top side with the vine-like spread.


Very cool effect! Really adds to the scale.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

